# Use of ICC Profiles in Imaging Applications (Windows)



## b_gossweiler (Mar 18, 2011)

I have recently done some investigation on which of my imaging applications make use of ICC profiles, both on the input side (color management with embedded profiles in images) as well as on the output side (color management by using the display profiles assigned to different monitors).

These are the findings I came up with:



Maybe this will help others understand what's going on.

Any conflicting information would be most welcome.

Beat


----------



## Mark Sirota (Mar 18, 2011)

Firefox 3.6.15 should certainly be using display profiles.  Go to about:config, promise to be careful, type "gfx" in the Filter bar, and tell us what the value is for gfx.color_management.mode.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 18, 2011)

Mark,

You're right that I was missing something, but it was not Firefox's color management mode (i have it set to 1), but I was testing with a V4.2 ICC profile. I have to sort this out and I'll be back with revised findings.

Beat


----------

